# The Arminian Prayer



## Me Died Blue (Nov 20, 2004)

> The Arminian Prayer by Joe Garnett
> Joe Garnett
> Jun 30, 2002
> 
> ...





Originally taken from http://injesus.com/Groups/ViewMessage.cfm?MessageId=7A006JJA&UCD=sdp


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 20, 2004)

Great stuff!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2004)

What's wrong with this prayer? Isn't God our "co-Pilot?" I believe I read that on a bumper sticker somewhere.

(Tongue in cheek.)


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 21, 2004)

I put this up at another message board and it got deleted in a few hours!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> What's wrong with this prayer? Isn't God our "co-Pilot?" I believe I read that on a bumper sticker somewhere.
> 
> (Tongue in cheek.)



Yeah, I've seen that! An actual bumper-sticker that simply reads, "God is my co-pilot." Can they be serious? 



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I put this up at another message board and it got deleted in a few hours!



Well, what can you say - I guess the truth just hurts too much.


----------



## Scot (Nov 21, 2004)

> I put this up at another message board and it got deleted in a few hours!



I did the same thing and mine was deleted also!


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> What's wrong with this prayer? Isn't God our "co-Pilot?" I believe I read that on a bumper sticker somewhere.
> 
> (Tongue in cheek.)



Yeah, I saw one that read, "Give Jesus a chance. He died for one."

I literally gagged when I saw it. I thought, "So Jesus died for an abstract chance?!?! No longer did He die for sinners, He died for a chance!" Arminianism has cleverly "christianized" blasphemy.


----------



## Scot (Nov 26, 2004)

Posted the "Arminian Prayer" on an arminian forum and got this response:

The Calvinist Prayer 


I have constructed a prayer for Calvinists that is in line with their theology. It is most important that one live out the conclusions of their faith. 

God, I haven´t the slightest inkling of your decree. Whether you provided salvation for one or a million men no one knows. No one has any opportunity whatsoever for salvation because it is all of fate. No opportunity at all. It really doesn´t matter if I give you any praise, for if I´m elect I´ll be forced to bow to your glory in heaven, and if I´m reprobate I´ll be forced to bow in front of you before you send me to hell for the very sin which you decreed that I do. Your decree is final and irrevocable, no one can resist your will or do anything other than that which is decreed and predestined. You are so just for damning those you determined could do nothing other than what You decreed. You are so just for blaming sinners for their actions when You ensured that they could do no other. They could do nothing other than perfectly obey Your will so sin. Surely, You are a God of love. How could those Arminians miss it? 

If I´m elect, I can tell you to take a flying leap into hell and you have no way of refusing me into heaven. I thank you that I can sin all I want and still be as sure for heaven as Jesus Christ to whom I possess His righteousness. You can´t see my sin! Nah-nah-na-na-na! 

I have no use for your worthless word, the Bible. You give commands to holiness and righteousness in which you purpose that no man lives up to them anyway. You bid us to preach the Gospel to "œwhosoever will" when you have no intention of saving anyone that you have not already determined will be saved. So, belief and the Gospel are a waste of time. It is your glorious decree of fate that determines who will be saved. The lucky lotto of the fickle fate of your love has saved those you have determined who will be saved before or without faith or belief. Oh, in this glorious fate I rest in full assurance! Not that I can have the slightest idea by your word or experience whether I am elect or not, but the assurance that I have been given that belief and faith in the teaching of John Calvin that shows me proof that I am one of the elect. Blessed assurance, Calvin is mine! 

And God, I especially thank You that I am not like those self-righteous Arminians who have the audacity to believe the Bible instead of the Calvinized "œdoctrines of grace" as their source for truth. How foolish they are to believe that you actually love anyone but us Calvinists! One can´t possibly be elect without believing as we do, nor can anyone that believes as us fail to be elect! Stifle their lies oh Lord! Silence them when they spew untruths that your Son is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only, but also for the whole world! We are so weary of their haunting preaching and distortions that You are not willing that ANY should perish, but that All should come to repentance! Silence these arguments of these pathetic reprobates Oh Lord! 

I am so proud to know that You will save me while I do nothing but sin. Your ways Oh God are not their ways! Your thoughts are mysterious and beyond comprehension, no man can understand your mysterious decrees! (Except us all-knowing Calvinists!) 

Well, Glory to God"¦ or maybe not! Depending on the direction the wind-cock blew the day You handed out Your love! 

Amen


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 26, 2004)

Wow, this guy's original. He ought to write a book.


----------



## daveb (Nov 29, 2004)

No, that's not what a straw man looks like...not at all!


----------



## Reformed1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Who is this prayer directed towards? It's certainly not Calvinists. I'm willing to bet that he has never read ONE true Calvinistic book. If he has, his complete misrepresentations show him to be ignorant.


----------



## Calvin Cormier (Dec 21, 2004)

*Spurgeon\'s arminian prayer*

I recently saw a post on a discussion board (?) of "An Arminian Prayer" by Charles Spurgeon .. about one paragraph in length.

Can someone post it here, or recall where it might be found?

thanks calvin


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calvin Cormier_
> I recently saw a post on a discussion board (?) of "An Arminian Prayer" by Charles Spurgeon .. about one paragraph in length.
> 
> Can someone post it here, or recall where it might be found?
> ...



"Lord, I thank thee I am not like those poor presumptuous Calvinists. Lord, I was born with a glorious free-will; I was born with power by which I can turn to thee of myself; I have improved my grace. If everybody had done the same with their grace that I have, they might all have been saved. Lord, I know thou dost not make us willing if we are not willing ourselves. Thou givest grace to everybody; some do not improve it, but I do. There are many that will go to hell as much bought with the blood of Christ as I was; they had as much of the Holy Ghost given to them; they had as good a chance, and were as much blessed as I am. It was not thy grace that made us to differ; I know it did a great deal, still I turned the point; I made use of what was given me, and others did not"”that is the difference between me and them." 

-- An Arminian Prayer by CH Spurgeon


----------



## Ivan (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> 
> 
> > The Arminian Prayer by Joe Garnett
> ...




I have known people who actually pray like this! Scary.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I put this up at another message board and it got deleted in a few hours!



Well, what can you say - I guess the truth just hurts too much.  [/quote]

Yup, I've been to a number of boards that get all riled up when the truth is added to the mix. It's actually very interesting to watch!


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like a broader, more humorous version of Spurgeon's tongue-in-cheek prayer from Free Will, A Slave.... I got a laugh out of that being read on Amazing Grace DVD."...I have a glorious free will..."

http://www.spurgeon.org/sermons/0052.htm
---------------------
You have heard a great many Arminian sermons, I dare say; but you never heard an Arminian prayer"”for the saints in prayer appear as one in word, and deed and mind. An Arminian on his knees would pray desperately like a Calvinist. He cannot pray about free-will: there is no room for it. Fancy him praying, "Lord, I thank thee I am not like those poor presumptuous Calvinists. Lord, I was born with a glorious free-will; I was born with power by which I can turn to thee of myself; I have improved my grace. If everybody had done the same with their grace that I have, they might all have been saved. Lord, I know thou dost not make us willing if we are not willing ourselves. Thou givest grace to everybody; some do not improve it, but I do. There are many that will go to hell as much bought with the blood of Christ as I was; they had as much of the Holy Ghost given to them; they had as good a chance, and were as much blessed as I am. It was not thy grace that made us to differ; I know it did a great deal, still I turned the point; I made use of what was given me, and others did not"”that is the difference between me and them." That is a prayer for the devil, for nobody else would offer such a prayer as that. Ah! when they are preaching and talking very slowly, there may be wrong doctrine; but when they come to pray, the true thing slips out; they cannot help it.


----------



## Calvin Cormier (Dec 22, 2004)

*Spurgeon\'s \"prayer\"*

Thanks Andrew,

My first post (question) and answered in minutes!


son of a carpenter, a smith
son of Mary David and Joseph
a firstfruit


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Calvin Cormier_
> Thanks Andrew,
> 
> My first post (question) and answered in minutes!
> ...



You're welcome! And welcome to the Puritan Board!


----------

